# Volunteers needed for medical education project



## justineb (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm long time member of this forum and now a mum to 9 1/2 year old twin boys conceived after I had treatment at Serum in Greece in 2012 (before this I also tried ARGC and Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine). I was diagnosed with endometriosis as part of my fertility journey (at age 41). This was after experiencing pain for many years. We now know that it takes an average of 8 years to be diagnosed with endometriosis in the UK and one of the reasons for this is that pain around menstruation can be dismissed. I work in medical and health professions education (and research), so I am currently working on a project to try to get patient's perspectives on living with pain embedded more in medical education and teaching.

We are hoping to interview anyone living with any long-term health condition(s) that causes significant pain. We are looking for volunteers to share their stories in a 30-minute recorded video call with placement students. Through highlighting experiences and their impact, we hope future Doctors, Medical Researchers, and Health Professionals undertaking our courses will understand more of the patient perspective. The project will provide information the School of Medicine can use in teaching and also provides a valuable learning opportunity for the placement students, as by making them aware of the challenges and psycho-social consequences of living in pain, students will be able to gain a unique insight that they can take into their future professional practice. If you would like to participate, ensure that you meet the eligibility criteria below:

Are you 18 years or older?
Have you been clinically diagnosed with your condition(s) for more than 1 year?
Do you have access to a computer/laptop with video-calling capabilities?
If you meet the criteria and would like to help, please get in touch with Justine Bold at [email protected] for more information. Thank you.


----------

